# kevin



## kevin sutton (Jul 5, 2005)

a pigeon has been at my house for over a week
ita white with say brown speeks

its number is :- k1 70 21 gb04

yellow band :- 1154

if its yours give me a ring or e mail

im in west malling nr maidstone kent england

mobile 07976 366363.....


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi Kevin,

Best bet is either to report this stray bird through the website or phone to Royal Pigeon Racing Association, who will likely be the only people who can find an owner. Seems to be an unusual ring number, so may be a fancy rather than racing bird (perhaps belonging to someone in your area).

Here is the page for online reporting, and the RPRA phone #

http://www.pigeonracing.com/stray-online.htm

RPRA phone 01452 713529

Please get back to us if an owner cannot be traced.

Meanwhile, as it has been at your house, do you mean just hanging around or that you have taken it in for its own safety? Whichever, is it eating/drinking OK and are there any signs of injury or distress?

John


----------

